# Phone gps



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Which phone GPS software have you found to be the most accurate with an updated map. I have found 2 that are excellent for Manila area and both are offline. But there might be better.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> Which phone GPS software have you found to be the most accurate with an updated map. I have found 2 that are excellent for Manila area and both are offline. But there might be better.


I'd like to find an app like that as well. Are the ones you're seeing on the Google Play Store? If so, what is the name of the one or any that you are using?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> I'd like to find an app like that as well. Are the ones you're seeing on the Google Play Store? If so, what is the name of the one or any that you are using?


All these have good maps I use Maps with me pro mostly all are offline maps you can download. I have not tried them outside My area mind you. 

The last one you might find interesting for you farm. I found out our retaining wall is short of our property line. The developer is sending out a survey team. But I could have gone forever thinking my property line was correct
All on Google Play
Maps with me pro
geonet navigtion

city maps to go pro 
gps area calculator is great to plot your property line and get a true area reading


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> All these have good maps I use Maps with me pro mostly all are offline maps you can download. I have not tried them outside My area mind you.
> 
> The last one you might find interesting for you farm. I found out our retaining wall is short of our property line. The developer is sending out a survey team. But I could have gone forever thinking my property line was correct
> All on Google Play
> ...


Thanks for the GPS sites. I'll give them a look-see. I use the free Maps With Me and like it. Only problem I can see unless I'm doin' something wrong is that it needs an active internet connection.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> Which phone GPS software have you found to be the most accurate with an updated map. I have found 2 that are excellent for Manila area and both are offline. But there might be better.


Which 2 apps are you using for manila area?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

SublationUSAF said:


> Which 2 apps are you using for manila area?


MapsWithMe 2.5.1 and City Maps 2Go 3.9.2.2 
Both work well and maps are the most up to date I have found for offline maps


----------



## pcarlos (Jun 10, 2014)

try WAZE. its has traffic updates as well.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Congestion*



pcarlos said:


> try WAZE. its has traffic updates as well.


Tried it before wasn't real pleased with it. shut off randomly. I certainly don't need the Facebook part I want GPS software not a social network. Plus lets be honest in and around Manila I don't need a traffic report because it is congested everywhere almost always. I know not to go anywhere from 7AM-10AM and 4PM to 7PM


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

which of these are free?

a fortnight ago I got charged driving up a 25 meter one way street in Caloocan, which the natives knew as to be avoided by Google map didn't. maybe it is a trap set to catch outsiders as no less than 5 enforcers descended on me when I missed a right ... 

I came away 500 peso poorer ...


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> which of these are free?
> 
> a fortnight ago I got charged driving up a 25 meter one way street in Caloocan, which the natives knew as to be avoided by Google map didn't. maybe it is a trap set to catch outsiders as no less than 5 enforcers descended on me when I missed a right ...
> 
> I came away 500 peso poorer ...


That's life in PI I am afraid not any are up to date that much as the roads and laws change. They are all just photographs from the sky. WAZE does have traffic reports but how accurate it is I don't know as I don't use it.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

For free and off line maps take a look at MapDroyd ( only for Android devices of course)

To get a full featured GPS app take a look at Sygic. A little pricy for an Android app but you can get all pretty well world wide maps with lifetime updayts doer about $US70.

Both work well in the PI. Only Sygic will giove you turn by turn directions.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

c_acton98 said:


> That's life in PI I am afraid not any are up to date that much as the roads and laws change. They are all just photographs from the sky. WAZE does have traffic reports but how accurate it is I don't know as I don't use it.


has anybody used Tomtom in Philippines? I see units retailing at sgd 150 or lower claiming to cover South East Asia and lifetime free map updates,,

will try mapdroyd later... Sygic is expensive and I wasn't impressed with the trial ...


----------



## Jay L (Jul 13, 2014)

Been using OsmAnd for years. It's great. Turn by turn voice guided directions w/ updates. Works offline. :car:


----------

